# Configure Increase Outlook 2007 PST size limit



## shivy (Aug 27, 2010)

I've tried to extend my Outlook 2007 file size limit (as shown here http://support.microsoft.com/kb/832925/), but in my key registry there is no Office under Policies ... WHY ??
could only find System Certificates and Windows, under Policies/Microsoft.

where else could i find these files, please ?
* The MaxFileSize registry entry
* The WarnFileSize registry entry
* The MaxLargeFileSize registry entry
* The WarnLargeFileSize registry entry

I realy need to change my PST file size limit, got to 19.9GB adn blocking some days until i delete heavy emails.

I'm using Win7Pro, before was running PST in XP Pro.

thank you
b.regards
Shivy


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Which is fine, if you look at the article you referenced, it states:



> Note You may have to create the registry values if they do not exist. If the registry values do not exist, follow these steps to create them.


----------



## fractalman93 (Feb 22, 2006)

You may very well be able to adjust the file size limit, but it isn't wise to do so. Microsoft has it set to 20GB for a reason. I would just rename that PST giving at least the date of the most recent e-mail. Then, start a new PST.


----------

